# 2016 Milo



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN....

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=0f4971e5-73db-4414-a3b8-39bac7e6ddf6


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I plan on planting 2.5 irrigated circles and 480 ac of dryland . Last season was a out standing year for milo lot of 90bu to 110 bu dryland .


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I had 400 ac. of dryland milo last year that averaged just short of 100 bu. per acre but it was the first time my area had problems with sugarcane aphids. I had to spray most of it twice for the aphids. It still made money but if it had yielded what my milo normally does I would have broke even. I don't plan to plant any this year. I am going to see if the aphids are here to stay or if it was a one year fluke before I plant more milo.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Duck, you need to plant Milo so those dang aphids don't start roaming across state lines....we don't want those Kansas aphids to be homeless.... .

Regards, Mike


----------

